# Might need to rehome my ratties :(



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

So, partner and I have been arguing consistently over the smell of our rats. He's fed up with how smelly they are and we've been arguing for awhile now; ultimately, he wants me to rehome them. 

I've had them since January 2016 so they are all very young. I've tried litter training, cleaning their cage twice a week, wiping down their shelves and any areas where they pee once a day, yet they STILL SMELL!

Do you have any recommendations on how to reduce rat smell? They are rather smelly (A rather unpleasant one) and if I don't clean as often as I say I do, it smells terrible. If I clean it daily, it gets smelly the next day.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Do you have boys or girls? What type of bedding do you use? What is their diet? How large is the cage?


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

DamselChum said:


> Do you have boys or girls? What type of bedding do you use? What is their diet? How large is the cage?


I have 4 boys. I expect them to smell, but not this badly.

I used to use fleece, but since they could not be litter trained, that reeked quickly. I now use aspen bedding. Carefresh is too expensive for me to keep up with. 

They are on a mixture of a raw diet of fresh foods with Mazuri lab blocks. I planned to switch them onto Oxbow soon.

Not sure what my cage is as I got it off second hand.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Could it be that you are cleaning too thoroughly and that they are going extra crazy on scent marking to make up for it? 

I'm kinda sensitive to rat smell myself. I have girls and think they reek. Carefresh seems to work the best for me. I also bought an air purifier with a carbon filter and leave open boxes of baking soda near the cage.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

DamselChum said:


> Could it be that you are cleaning too thoroughly and that they are going extra crazy on scent marking to make up for it?
> 
> I'm kinda sensitive to rat smell myself. I have girls and think they reek. Carefresh seems to work the best for me. I also bought an air purifier with a carbon filter and leave open boxes of baking soda near the cage.


I used to clean once a week, but the ammonia would build up after 2 days of cleaning. It would stink up my entire home. I began cleaning twice a week, and I just can't seem to beat the scent.


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I stopped using fleece/bedding altogether. I find that they use the litter box a lot better without bedding, and fleece was a lot smellier than my cage is now with nothing. I wipe out the pee every day (they pee everywhere) and spot clean any poop that isn't in the litter box and that keeps the smell down to almost nothing. Their hammocks will start to stink and need to be washed every once in a while but that's it.



Personally I would never get rid of my pets. I understand things happen and sometimes you have no choice, but my opinion is when you get them you are responsible for them for their entire life. If I ever had a bf who told me to get rid of them I'd kick him out or move. Last year I rented an apartment just for my rats and went there every day to take care of them and play with them because my family/roommates wanted me to get rid of them and I wouldn't. They were eventually welcomed back lol


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd take the advice mentioned here about the air purifier, baking soda, and Carefresh. 

I don't know your situation but I'd leave my partner before my rats.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

If it came down to my pets vs my man... Sorry but the significant other wins almost every time. 

I've never understood the advice of leaving your partner before leaving your pets??? 

I mean assuming of course you are in a healthy, loving, long term relationship. I could see dumping a guy during the casual dating phase if he didn't like my critters. I'd see that as irreconcilable lifestyle differences. But someone I am living with or truly committed to for the long haul? 

Now if I was at the point where my partner did want me to get rid of my pets. I would take that as a clear sign as needing to do some analysing of the relationship. Are the pets really a problem for him? What does that mean for the future? Is he trying to exert control? Is he putting his happiness above my own? etc 

But if the pets were a legit problem like allergies or something, and he otherwise made me happy. I'd do my best to find the critter a new home. Smell can be a tricky one to decide if it's a legit reason or not. Personal call there.

My point is I don't think it's fair to pile on extra guilt to the OP for considering rehoming her rats to keep peace in her relationship. It sounds like she really cares about her rats, but also about her partner too. She is not in an easy situation.

OP - i applaud you for doing your best to trouble shoot the smell issue. I really hope you find a solution to keep your rats and your boyfriend happy!!!


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

To DamselChum, if the rats are less than a year old and her and the bf live together, I'm assuming they were together when she got the rats. Like I said things happen and sometimes you have no choice, but getting a pet then not wanting it some months later because they stink is no reason in my eyes. I'm not trying to pile on guilt as much as I'm criticizing the boyfriend. Everyone knows that animals pee and poop and they have a scent just like people do. If you are going to commit to a pet with your partner than a few months later try to say they're too stinky for you, well that's certainly not someone I would be staying with. That's why there are so many animals in shelters everywhere. Also I think of my pets the same way I think of my children. If it's my partner or my kids I'm going to pick my kids. Any significant other that would try to say it's him or them would clearly not love me very much, if he did he would never have me make that decision, so that's why it'd be an easy pick.

If your opinion is different that's fine. That's what these forums are for.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

I have never rehomed a pet before, so this is definitely a hard decision for me. 

We currently are a home to 2 ferrets and 4 rats. I am committed to keeping their cages clean and minimizing smell, because I don't want to be those people who walk outside and everyone stares at you because you smell. 

I know animals are a commitment, and like I said, this is my first time ever considering rehoming. My pets are my kids, and I am not doing this simply to make him happy. We have 4 rats, he simply wanted me to downsize... Not rehome all of them completely. 

Please do not judge me for my decisions. I take extremely well care for my pets. I have a vet fund, I can afford them, and I have traveled to visit specialists when my pets needed them. They live a better life than me! It just came to the point where the smell reeked our entire home, our clothes, and I had no idea on what I was doing wrong to make them smell so strongly. I work in the law field, I can't show up to work smelling like rats, lol. And I need my job to pay the bills, the car, and to care for my furbabies. I didn't adopt them impulsively, only to "throw them aside" as if they're nothing.

My partner is a great man and he has been there for me for the past YEARS we have been together. This is the first he has ever fed up over animals and smell... We've had ferrets for the entire years we have been together, and he has not complained once until we got the rats. 

Luckily I sat down with my partner once he calmed down and we agreed rehoming them was an irrational decision. We are keeping them, but I would still love to know some tricks on how to reduce the smell. We are hoping to upgrade their cage to a Critter Nation soon, once we have some personal expenses out of the way. 

I love my boyfriend and he's been with me for years through all my personal troubles. He's my best friend, my partner, and the love of my life. I respect his concerns as this IS his home as well. He understands that my pets are also my kids, and he has never said a word until now.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry if my comment about leaving my boyfriend before my animals was taken as judgement. 

Some great advice was given here and I think it will help.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Lilyspets - hope I didn't offend you! Not my intent at all. I completely understand where you are coming from and I know how hard it is when pets come between you and your signif. I've been in a sorta similar situation myself. I keep and breed reptiles and at one point had several species of venomous snakes. They were an absolute no go with my signif when we talked about moving in together - it was him or the vipers. It's not really the same since its not like you bond with and have a loving relationship with snakes, plus I was already in the habit of sending off the scaley critters to new homes... I can't imagine how tough it is to have to consider doing that with pet you bond with 

I don't want you to feel bad no matter what decision you end up making even if your bf was adamant about rehoming and that is the course you choose to take- but I am really really happy that he has come off the ledge about the rats having to go! Let's hope he stays there while figuring out this rattie odor problem 

From what I understand neutering can drastically reduce the boy's odors and scent marking. Is that something you guys could make room for in the budget? 

In the meantime a good air purifier. I have a good one in my reptile and rodent breeding room - changing out the carbon filters regularly. It helps a ton. I've got a little one next to the girl's cage and their smell isn't noticeable unless my face is right up against the bars and I keep my girl rats in my office, before the little purifier the smell would hit me as soon as I opened the door. 

I think some people are just more sensitive to rodent smell. I never had a problem with my ferrets and they are supposed to be the stinkiest of the stinky! Heck my sister has pet skunks that don't bug me. But God oh God rats get to me - i could never do boys. Atleast they are not nearly as bad as mice - which actually give me headaches and make me nauseous. 

I'm really intrigued about the method someone posted further up the thread about a bedding free cage. I hope they can expand on that. Is it like a cage lined with tile? Daily sweeping up of the 'raisens' and wiping off the tile with water and vinegar might work.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I can not imagine rats ever smelling worse then ferrets lol That should in no way be the case.
In any way odor is not anything set in stone, it is caused by some problem which can be fixed. I personally would not rehome an animal for something I could change.



If there is an issue with odor it is because of either:
Cage is too small/over crowded
The wrong type of bedding is being used
Cleaned not enough/too often
Items in the cage are causing an issue and/or the cage itself
Really bad diet


So lets see...

1. How big is your cage? Can you show a picture of your cage? What does the cage calculator say can fit?

2. You are using aspen which is good. I use aspen myself it is shown to be great at controlling odor and neutralizing odor. But I read you say you are wiping down shelfs? I am going to assume plastic shelfs? Get rid of them. Use hammocks, baskets, etc... Plastic shelfs are god awful. They will get peed on and the pee just sits there (which is also not good for the rats to be walking through) but the plastic can also absorb the pee and trap that smell forever. 

Even if you can't litter train them, use pee rocks! Put them in corners to draw them to pee in specific spots. It will help.

3. How often one cleans really is just going to depend on the size of the cage/how many rats. Usually imo 5-7 days is best. You should be cleaning it before it smells. But not too often or it will stress them/cause them to mark more.

4. Get rid of anything wood, any "grass" type huts. Deep clean plastics and smell them to make sure they are not the issue. Deep clean the cage. Cages are quite often the issue. Pee gets in little spots easily missed and it smells bad. Really get in there and scrub ever nook. If the boys are peeing too often in their hammocks you may need to rotate them more often.

5. Is it a pee smell or poo? I am personally not a big fan of mazuri but too much fresh foods can cause smelly poos. It may just need to be tweaked.

Lastly I would suggest a good air purifier! And clean AROUND the cage too. The wall, the floor, any furniture things near the cage.


----------



## MrsWeasley (Sep 19, 2016)

I totally understand how you feel about your bf vs your animals! I don't think my boyfriend would ever insist I get rid of an animal, but he's already complained about the smell after a week. I blame the fact that he insists on keeping our bedroom door closed at all times, but the fact is that *I* am the one who brings all the animals into our house and no one wants to feel responsible for their SO's discomfort. Like DamselChum, I have reptiles as well which have their own special odor (and hey, I LOVE my ball pythons! Ha!). There are tips and tricks for keeping the smell down for both (I'm learning a lot on this post actually). My boyfriend would encourage me to try everything possible, but at the end of the day he is my best friend and biggest fan. I honestly don't know what I would do. There would have to be some stuff very wrong in our relationship for me to give up like that, especially after he's been such a great sport about everything, but I can see that for you guys it has been an ongoing issue. Maybe it even started on week one like with us. From reptiles I can say OPEN THE WINDOWS if you can. We are also going to be moving all caged animals to another room today. I know that's not always an option, but it does at least make it so you can concentrate your efforts. I hope everything turns out okay! 

I don't know if other people have tried it, but Blue Buffalo has an all natural cat litter. It's basically like dirt and there is an unscented version. I have two young female cats, one who is dealing with some hormonal issues, who share a litter box. The difference in the smell is amazing. It's clumping, but not TOO clumping and it does not stick to plastic.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I believe if you answer Moonkissed questions we can figure out what's going wrong here. I have 7 rats and as long as I clean the cages (I have 2 DCN) once a week and daily pick up the poo with gloves, there is ZERO odor.

I would add those questions:

1) is it possible that your cage is made out of galvanized mesh or the coating on some bars is missing, or there are plastic parts that have absorbed the poo/ pee smells? 

2) if you have the cage directly on the carpet or a wood table or too close to the wall...those can be what keep the smells around?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

LilysPets said:


> Luckily I sat down with my partner once he calmed down and we agreed rehoming them was an irrational decision. We are keeping them, but I would still love to know some tricks on how to reduce the smell. We are hoping to upgrade their cage to a Critter Nation soon, once we have some personal expenses out of the way.


That's good to hear. I think people react and say things without thinking them through because it's so in the moment. But I'm glad you guys sat down and talked about it.

I think the comments above gave some good ideas of what to do. If you answer the questions there will probably be better suggestions. I wish you all the best.


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

My partner is a champ for the most part. He's never grown up with animals so he is rather sensitive to smell. Our ferrets don't smell at all unless you shove your nose in their fur... All of my pets are fed a high quality diet, raw if I can, thoroughly cleaned and well maintained cages, etc. I ride horses as well and he comes to the barn 90% of the time; he deals with all the poop, smell, and dirt that being at the barn brings... hence why I am so surprised he is so intolerable of the rat smell! 

1. I have no idea on the cage brand as I bought it second hand, but all the shelves are made of metal. Just the tray is plastic. My breeder did say it is on the smaller size for 4 boys and recommends me to upgrade. I am looking into getting a single Critter Nation and having a "rat cage" project to make it a rat paradise for them! I just have a few personal expenses to pay first prior to getting to it. I will admit that the cage is old and in bad shape... Some of the coating in the bottom plastic tray has worn off.

2. They do have hammocks to sleep in! They sleep in it regularly all clumped up into one giant ball. It does get super dirty very quickly, so I change their hammocks about every 4-5 days. 

3. I wipe down the metal ramps once a day as there is dried up urine everywhere. I clean their bottom tray, aspen bedding, etc. twice a week now. I will try using pee rocks in the corners though, haven't thought of that.

4. I deep clean the cage every week. I soak the tray and shelves in super hot water with natural, non-scented cleaner. I take the bar parts of the cage outside and hose it down. Usually when I deep clean, it doesn't smell at all for about 2 days, and then I start to notice. They have plastic hide-outs which I put through the dishwasher once a week. It doesn't have any scent as far as I can tell. 

5. It's pee smell. I am switching them to Oxbow once I finish up the Mazuri bag.  I used to do a mixture of dry mixes and raw, but my boys tended to pick out what they wanted and chose to starve to eat the healthier options like blueberries, cranberries, etc. I had to go back to blocks so it could meet all their nutritional needs. If I feed raw fresh foods though, they eat everything clean! 

It's quite strange that my rats smell and my ferrets do not... I always thought hey, since I've had ferrets for years, there's NO WAY any other small animal could smell worse than ferrets, haha! Guess I was wrong. We moved the rat cage out into the living room and all our windows are always open throughout the day.

We also have hard wooded floors. I mope twice a week and vacuum once a day. 

Thank you for all your advice! I really hope I can find a way to reduce the smell... I've never had such issues over animal smell. :x


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I think the cage is partly to blame. If there is metal parts or exposed metal parts that list their coating, they will soak in the smells. Also I noticed that 3 rats in a Rat Monor cage (it's my quarantine cage) smell worse than 4 rats in a critter nation, lots worse actually. I think it has to do with it being smaller. Also I use aspen on all levels of my DCN cages, so Aspen neutralizes smells everywhere. I would get a critter nation and a Home Fepot mixing tub for the lower level (or bass pan) and a sterilite bin for the half shelf. Also when cleaning your cage, use a brush and dish soap, don't let it just soak in water and cleaner.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Now for the hammocks, you will need to change them more often. My three neutered boys' hammocks smell much better after 7 days than my girls' hammocks after a couple of days...some rats will pee in their hammocks🙄, some won't. Wash your hammock on the sanitize cycle.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Finally, could your rats have an urinary infection? If they did, it would explain why their pee smells so bad. Look for other signs of a potential urinary infection. Also check that none of your rats have a penis plug!


----------



## Rattyratrat (8 mo ago)

LilysPets said:


> So, partner and I have been arguing consistently over the smell of our rats. He's fed up with how smelly they are and we've been arguing for awhile now; ultimately, he wants me to rehome them.
> 
> I've had them since January 2016 so they are all very young. I've tried litter training, cleaning their cage twice a week, wiping down their shelves and any areas where they pee once a day, yet they STILL SMELL!
> 
> Do you have any recommendations on how to reduce rat smell? They are rather smelly (A rather unpleasant one) and if I don't clean as often as I say I do, it smells terrible. If I clean it daily, it gets smelly the next day.


Ask him to stop arguing with you. He should clean it more then instead of once a week or so, clean it everyday otherwise you are not responsible owners. Mine don't smell I've had male rats years.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Rattyratrat said:


> Ask him to stop arguing with you. He should clean it more then instead of once a week or so, clean it everyday otherwise you are not responsible owners. Mine don't smell I've had male rats years.


It's always good to check the dates on threads before responding.


----------

